

Android – openFileChooser not called when input type="file" is clicked - rynop
https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=62220

======
Navarr
This isn't a WTF. Don't use private APIs! They're inherently fragile! It's
like complaining when your web scraper fails because a company updated their
website!

------
mikestew
The good news is that it will only affect 2.5% of customers. But relying on
undocumented/private APIs has always been fraught with danger.

